# Bearded dragon chewing anothers tail?



## Jinxy (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Was wondering if anyone could give me some advice?

Ive had a pair of bearded dragons since July (were 6 weeks old when i got them). Brother and Sister.

Have just found the male chewing on the females tail (with her not even showing any sign of noticing it).

They are fed well every day, and this is the first such instance. What should i do?

I caught him just as he was starting, so there are a few little marks, a little blood, does she still need to see a vet?

Thanks

Jinxy


----------



## Jinxy (Jul 31, 2010)

A picture ive just taken:


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ideally they need to be separated for a couple of reasons:

1. To stop this happening again and prevent any worse injury
2. To prevent them breeding when they are older. The babies are likely to have problems due to their parents being related.

The wound doesn't look too bad from that photo. You need to make sure it stays clean. Keep them on paper towel, no loose substrate which could get caught up in the wound and cause infection. Bath it every couple of days in warm water to wash to it for a week or so. It should heal fine as long as it stays clean.


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

seperate them, they shouldnt be together anyways and you are going to experience dominance sooner rather than later by the looks of it. 

Also your beardies will breed, they dont care that they are brother and sister and unless you have the appropriate equipment to incubate and keep hatchlings then i would suggest they will need to be seperated. 

they prefer to live alone, and you dont want to beardies that live together becasue they have to, they like to be alone and dont need or want company. 

Definately seperate them, with regard to wound you should get some iodine and keep it clean, wrap it up and if it starts to look worse take her to the vet


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

SEPERATE THEM NOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW !!!:whip:


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

janeann10uk said:


> SEPERATE THEM NOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW !!!:whip:


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------

